# before bed



## edgar15 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder, what should I eat before bed? what's best for post training?


----------



## mr62 (Jun 1, 2011)

Before bed - a slowly digesting protein like whey in milk, cottage cheese, casein.. and for 
Post workout - whey in water.. with a simple carb if you want


----------



## gavin (Jun 2, 2011)

edgar15 said:


> I wonder, what should I eat before bed? what's best for post training?



Try having a can of tuna before bed.


----------



## forman (Jun 6, 2011)

Lots of people seem to like casein and milk before bed , I'm not a fan because there is sugar in the milk. I personally  eat something like eggs with veg before bed


----------



## spike74 (Jun 8, 2011)

forman said:


> Lots of people seem to like casein and milk before bed , I'm not a fan because there is sugar in the milk. I personally  eat something like eggs with veg before bed



what's wrong with milk sugar?


----------



## forman (Jun 8, 2011)

spike74 said:


> what's wrong with milk sugar?



  I can't tolerate the lactose, which is a  disaccharide sugar. It could cause bloating and stomach problems for most people.


----------



## mc63s (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually eat cottage cheese, but I want to try an chicken salad without   dressing before bed, looks like a good idea?


----------



## robbie (Jun 10, 2011)

mc63s said:


> I usually eat cottage cheese, but I want to try an chicken salad without   dressing before bed, looks like a good idea?



it's fine


----------



## edgar15 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks guys , great advices but  my  body can't take milk and dairy too ,and  I don't want to force it


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 14, 2011)

edgar15 said:


> thanks guys , great advices but  my  body can't take milk and dairy too ,and  I don't want to force it



You probably have lactose intolerance. So I  suggest you trying synthepure whey isolate which is lactose and carbs free. it's the perfect before bed "snack" and your muscles will thank you for that


----------



## edgar15 (Jun 15, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> You probably have lactose intolerance. So I  suggest you trying synthepure whey isolate which is lactose and carbs free. it's the perfect before bed "snack" and your muscles will thank you for that



I know that I have lactose intolerance. Thanks again for advice. I will try it


----------

